# this guy is lucky to be alive after hitting a moose



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

In a Saturn http://www.ksl.com/?sid=29276534&nid=148&fm=most_popular&s_cid=article-popular-1


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Why didn't he just shoot it with his glock?:-?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

You beat me to it nambaster. I had seen this on ksl earlier and thought about the glock joke, now I just saw the thread now.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Having grown up in Maine this was about a weekly story on the news back home, surviving it in a tiny Saturn is a miracle in itself.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I drove past this Saturday night. Traffic was diverted with cops waving you through, it was ugly. Interesting to know it was a moose that caused it.


----------

